# Picked this up used - Powermate cart



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Picked this up today for a relative song. Powermate M2B stair climbing hand cart. Needs a new battery and I've got to put the mechanical cover back on and clean it up a bit - it's been sitting for 3 or 4 years. Hopefully it'll save my/our backs when doing basement HWT swaps solo....


----------



## jpplumbing (Nov 14, 2008)

sweet find. The rep called me a few days ago and asked if i was intersted in one still. I just cant see spending the money on one. Let us know how it works out


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Picked this up today for a relative song. Powermate M2B stair climbing hand cart. Needs a new battery and I've got to put the mechanical cover back on and clean it up a bit - it's been sitting for 3 or 4 years. Hopefully it'll save my/our backs when doing basement HWT swaps solo....


If you don't really need if I will buy it off you for a song ... I will even let you pick the tune


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice! Would love to have one of those!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

They work great! I have one also but it's been sitting in my garage for about 4 years because there's no basements here in FL. I bought it when I was working in NY. The batteries died and never bought new ones. Good luck with it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Brought a used Wessco.. look like brand new,last march and will finally use it in a couple weeks and maybe a month later.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had mine for about 3 weeks now but haven't had a need to use it yet. I got the lifting version and planned on using it to lift 50 gallon heaters onto stands now that my back is completely ruined :thumbup:. A great tool, if for no other reason than to keep you out of the doctor's/chiropractor's office.






Paul


----------

